# Registration With Professional Body



## kaku19 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi,

I am a software engineer from India. I have got a job offer from a company in SA for software engineer 3 positions. 

I graduated in June 2016 and since then I am working as a software engineer. During college, I did 10 months of internships.

Now for getting the critical skill visa for SA, I see the three required steps:
1. SAQA certificate
2. Registration with the professional body
3. Visa process(form filling and other things)

I am clear about step 1 and 3. For 2 I see that I need to register with IITPSA and it requires 2 years of work experience post-graduation as a must.

*Since I already have a job offer for the mid-level position(given to someone with 2-3 years of work experience) do I still need 2 years work experience?*

Is a registration and *skill certification* is a must, I see that directive 22 only asks for registration?

*How long does the registration from professional body take?*

This is a great opportunity I don't want to lose it because of not having work experience. I am really confused and most of the consultant are asking for a hefty sum of money.

Please help @legalman and anyone who have knowledge about this, I can promise that if I make it I will help others.


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

*Saqa - citp 722*



kaku19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a software engineer from India. I have got a job offer from a company in SA for software engineer 3 positions.
> 
> ...


Pls try to SAQA - CITP 722, here i am attach for details of CITP. May be it is useful to you.

Jthanki


----------



## kaku19 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jthanki said:


> Pls try to SAQA - CITP 722, here i am attach for details of CITP. May be it is useful to you.
> 
> Jthanki


Does ICITP also require 2 years work experience they haven't mentioned it on their website?


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

*Icitp*



kaku19 said:


> Does ICITP also require 2 years work experience they haven't mentioned it on their website?


ICITP require only one years work experience, send one mail to info at icitp dot org dot za or web chat, ICITP definitely reply to you.

Jthanki


----------



## kaku19 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Jthanki,

You are also applying for critical skill visa?


----------

